# Hi



## GregKaye (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm really just here to find out about development speeds of baby mice if anyone can inform and will post in lounge. I had pet mice and gerbils when I was young but have a wild mouse now that I want to release while doing least psychological/family damage.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------

